

Awib 0.2, a brainfuck compiler written in brainfuck and now in C and bash - jnovatnack
http://awibiswritteninbrainfuck.blogspot.com/2010/04/announcing-awib-02.html

======
wingo
> The classic problem for self-hosting compilers is that of bootstrapping:
> with what will you compile the compiler?

> Since it is arguably one of the largest hurdles standing in the way of
> widespread adoption, the awib development team has decided to attack this
> problem by making version 0.2 a three language polyglot. As of now, awib.b
> is not only valid brainfuck code, but is also a fully functional C program
> and a bash script. You can run it in your shell, you can build it with your
> C compiler and you can execute it in your brainfuck environment of choice.

This is the most awesome thing I've seen all week!

------
po
I know brainfuck is a silly language but... good lord look at the source code:
<http://awib.googlecode.com/svn/builds/awib-0.2.b>

~~~
rauljara
There's a topless woman in that source code.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Apparently BF source code is no longer considered sufficiently "edgy" by
itself.

------
RodgerTheGreat
If you like this, you might also be interested in C2BF, a semi-functional
C-to-Brainfuck compiler: <http://esoteric.voxelperfect.net/wiki/C2BF>

The whole EsoLang Wiki is full of neat stuff if you're into language design
and you have the right sense of humor.

